# zeiss ikon contaflexIII



## edgas10 (Dec 22, 2013)

hi all!
i have a zeiss ikon contaflex III to sell.
anyone interested?


----------



## tirediron (Dec 22, 2013)

Please do not cross-post; your thread in the Buy & Sell is sufficient.


----------

